# Suche Garten mit Teich für Fotoaufnahmen



## photo (6. Apr. 2009)

Guten Tag, 
ich suche sehr kurzfristig für ein Fotoshooting im Auftrag eines bundesweit erscheinenden Magazins aus dem Bereich erneuerbare Energien eine Location mit nettem Gartenteich und direkt angrenzender kleiner Wiese (möglichst im Ruhrgebiet oder Umgebung) als Kulisse für ein Titelmotiv. Für Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß, Udo G.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Suche Garten mit Teich für Fotoaufnahmen*

Hallo Udo,

schau mal hier: http://www.wipage.de/startseite/basisinfo/ =ganz tolles Gesamtbild und hier http://www.wipage.de/startseite0/energie/ dieses Gebäude hat einen See der dazu dient die Sonnenstrahlen auf die großflächigen Solarkomponenten zu lenken usw.... Dieses Gebäude hat schon einige Preise zum Thema Energiegewinnung bekommen. Und vielleicht passt das ja zum Thema des Magazins. - welches isses denn eigentlich ?

Zum knipsen ist es ein wunderbares Motiv, eine Wiese ist auch drann  ... vorallem auch für Portraitaufnahmen im Innenraum durch die super Lichtgegebenheit sehr gern genommen ...

Falls Du es noch nicht kennen solltest kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir mal die Homepage durchzulesen.

Falls das eher nicht das richtige sein sollte und Du eher den kleinen typischen Gartentümpel suchst, könntest du ja hier noch nen bissl schreiben wie du dir das genau vorstellst... Also gepflegter Koiteich vielleicht mit Solarkomponenten betriebener Technik oder doch lieber nen zugewachsenen Naturteich ? Sicher würden sich dann interessierte besser orientieren können.


----------



## McFarland (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Suche Garten mit Teich für Fotoaufnahmen*

Ansonsten gibt es im Ruhrgebiet ne Menge Landschaftsparks oder renaturierte Bereiche.
Bereich Dortmund (mein Wohnort) bspw. der Rombergpark und der Westfalenpark. Beide reichlich mit Wasser beglückt und gut gepflegt dafür aber auch natürlich wirkende Ecken. Ansonsten entlang der Emscher viele Zuläufe (Köttelbäche) die renaturiert wurden und echte Schmuckstücke geworden sind. Sowas dürfte sich inzwischen in fast jeder Stadt des Ruhrgebiets finden.


----------



## photo (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Suche Garten mit Teich für Fotoaufnahmen*

Hallo, danke für die schnellen Antworten und Entschuldigung, 
dass ich nicht konkret genug beschrieben habe was für einen Teich ich genau suche. 
Es geht tatsächlich um einen ganz normalen Gartenteich, 
wie er allerorts in privaten Gärten zu finden ist. Direkt an den Teich angrenzen muss ein Stück Wiese (dazwischen keine allzu hohe Bepflanzung, damit man über den Teich hinweg auf die Wiese fotografieren kann). Die ideale Perspektive sieht so aus: im Vordergrund der Teich - möglichst in der  Abendsonne, dahinter die Wiese (darauf einer Person im Liegestuhl) und im Hintergrund ein paar Büsche oder ähnliches - letzteres möglichst im Schatten. Im Bild verteilt werden dann noch einige solarbetriebene Gartenutensilien, die allesamt mitgebracht werden, ebenso wie Liegestuhl und die Person. Benötigt wird also nur ein Teich mit schöner Wiese und dahinter ein paar Büsche oder Bäume. Muss beides nicht groß sein und die Wiese auch kein Golfrasen. Aber eben halbwegs fotogen, soweit das zu der Jahreszeit schon möglich ist...
Viele Grüße
Udo


----------

